# Road Rash Review - Cycling Shorts You Should NOT purchase!



## deborahtesta (Jul 21, 2007)

Check out my 6 month old Cannondale cycling shorts. They were $100! They were worn once a week since late January. I actually have two pair that look the same! I contacted Cannondale and was told to bring them back to the cycle shop for an exchange. I brought them back to the cycle shop where I purchased them. They told me that they stopped carrying all Cannondale products and I'd have to go to another cycle shop. For those ladies who want a comfortable ride with durability-- I suggest Pearl Izumi. My Pearls have lasted me years with little or no wear.

I'd like to hear from others who may have had a similar experience.

Debbie T


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

I am feeling as though I am looking in places I shouldn't be. I must go shower now.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Deborah,

While it is unfortunate, there are manly men whole innocently browse the womans forum. Posting pictures of unmentionables drives some of them, not me of course, to imagine unthinkable things.

PS 
I would send the shorts to Cannondale and tell them what I thought of their reliability.


----------



## deborahtesta (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi DW Wheels--

I'm sorry for the shock value, but it is what it is-- 200 dollars & 6 months later one's cycling shorts should not look like that inside!
Deb T


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Wow, you rarely see flatlock stitches fall apart like that.

If you try to pull apart a couple inches of that thread, does it stretch at all? Using thread with no stretch is a common mistake which should've been addressed in the proto stage.


----------



## deborahtesta (Jul 21, 2007)

*Pulling Threads Apart!*

Hi Silas-

I haven't tried to pull apart the thread as I didn't want Cannondale to tell me that I tampered with the shorts in a way that I should not have.

I'm not sure what the problem is. I was told by my cycle shop that they stopped carrying Cannondale products, in part, because they were unhappy with quality.


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

deborahtesta said:


> Hi DW Wheels--
> 
> I'm sorry for the shock value, but it is what it is-- 200 dollars & 6 months later one's cycling shorts should not look like that inside!
> Deb T


I understand your anger over the shorts. I guess I was not expecting that at all. I have women friends that ride and I have heard them complain about Cannondale shorts as well (chamois bunches up, stitching coming out at seams, etc.). I rode with Cannondale shorts back in the early '90s (I was never pleased with them either), but found Pearl's and I have never had a problem with the Pearl's that are roughly at the same price point. I would follow Mike's advice and get something from Cannondale for your money and aggravation. 

-Good Luck
DW


----------



## deborahtesta (Jul 21, 2007)

*Hi Mike*

Trust me. I'm not trying to drive any individual crazy-- I'm a 51 year old, old lady who rides tandem with her 53 year old husband 100 miles/weekly! The only action I want is from Cannondale. They need to improve the quality of their shorts. Sometimes it's this brand of consumerism that gets action. I have resorted to this because it took two weeks for an email reply from their customer service department. I was told to go to my local Cannondale dealer. When I went to the shop where I purchased the shorts, they told me that they no longer carry Cannondale products. Furthermore, I was told, I'd have to go to another shop which is located approximately 45 minutes from my house to get an exchange. Most likely, they won't have the same shorts or my size (a Medium) in stock which will require another 90 minute trip before it's all over. Is this a way to do business-- make someone take a defective product to a cycle shop where the shorts weren't purchased? I should be able to deal with Cannondale directly.

I'm frustrated and have tried working with them in a conventional way. Perhaps this will get their attention. 

I do appreciate your concern. Thanks for your comment! Keep'em spinning!


----------



## deborahtesta (Jul 21, 2007)

*Thx for your reply*

Thanks for your reply, DW. I'm working on getting some kind of action from Cannondale, but email replies are cryptic, take 1-2 weeks, and do not yield much in the way of action. I will keep on pursuing this problem, though, as I feel as if there are many cyclists out there who don't have the time to deal with this and they just throw their cycling shorts out after an experience like this. 

Cannondale needs to either get out of the clothing business or make cycling wear that is more durable than this. 

Thanks again.

Deb T


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Deb,

That is a shame; thanks for the warning. 

I think some of the posters responses were tongue in cheek (the ones about showering etc) that behavior is somewhat regular here as are the legit and helpful responses of some other posters. 

Have you been able to got to them on the phone? What about snail mail? Sometimes the old fashioned ways get more response.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Lone Dissenter*

I have one pair of Cannondale shorts that I really like. I picked it up at my LBS as a closeout item and I can't find any short quite like it. The one thing that I like about my Cannodale shorts is that they ran longer than most cycling shorts out there so it felt like I was wearing compression shorts. Anyway, it's been over five years and the shorts have been regulated to indoor training duty due to the material thinning out in some areas. I wish I could get another pair.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

I would concur. 

I have one pair of Cannondale shorts and one pair of PI shorts and have had the same result. The Cannondale ones look worn and the seams aren't great. My PI shorts still look great and I went down on them pretty bad once and they didn't even rip. I couldn't figure out how I got such a nasty strawberry without ripping the shorts.

In all fairness my Cannondales were bought on closeout for about $30 and the PI shorts were about $90.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

deborahtesta said:


> Check out my 6 month old Cannondale cycling shorts. They were $100! They were worn once a week since late January. I actually have two pair that look the same! I contacted Cannondale and was told to bring them back to the cycle shop for an exchange. I brought them back to the cycle shop where I purchased them. They told me that they stopped carrying all Cannondale products and I'd have to go to another cycle shop. For those ladies who want a comfortable ride with durability-- I suggest Pearl Izumi. My Pearls have lasted me years with little or no wear.
> 
> I'd like to hear from others who may have had a similar experience.
> 
> Debbie T


I'm curious...were you able to return them at the other bike shop?


----------



## deborahtesta (Jul 21, 2007)

*It looks like I can*

Hi

Thanks for asking.

After much back and forth between cycle shops, Cannondale customer service and the Northern Florida Account Manager, it looks as though I will be getting new shorts. I will, however, have to drive to the other cycle shop to drop the old shorts up and pick up the new ones. This bothers me as it will be a 2 hour commitment, and I've already made a trip to the cycle shop that no longer carries Cannondale. 

In the end, the lesson learned here is that Cannondale doesn't make shorts that are durable. For sure, they were comfortable until they fell apart! However, when you pay $100 each for shorts, you want them to last for more than 24 wearings.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I have one pair of C-Dale shorts and they are by far the worst shorts that I have ever worn. The cut is awful and they make me go numb after about 20 minutes. I can't even wear them on the spin bike in the winter. Totally unacceptable. 

From now on, when I want inexpensive shorts, I'm sticking with Voler. If I paid $90 for a pair of shorts and they disintegrated, I'd be pissed off too. I'm glad you got it worked out, although I'd be hesitant to wear another C-Dale product, even if it was a new pair on exchange.


----------



## Lola (Jul 19, 2007)

I did a group ride once in which one guy had a pair of brand new Canndadale shorts. It was a few years back. He mentioned that he had paid $60 for the shorts. It was terrible riding behind him as his crack was exposed through the thin material. I ended up dropping from the graoup as I couldn't stand the sight any longer.

I have been using Terry shorts for women for the last couple of years. Run about $80 and the fit is great. Thick material which is my preference.


----------



## deborahtesta (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi 

I've never tried the C-Dale shorts, and cannot find them on Cannondale's web site. That's really unfortunate that they are so uncomfortable! If you wish, I'll pass your comment along to the sales rep. for my area as I've been in touch with him today. Of course, I'll say nothing if you'd prefer.

What shorts do you find most comfortable?

My Surpass shorts were actually very comfortable. If this is where the story ended & would all be well & good. Unfortunately, their comfortable shorts have a life of 24 wearings-- That's about $4 each time you take a ride for shorts alone. Cannondale needs to do better than that!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

deborahtesta said:


> Hi
> 
> I've never tried the C-Dale shorts, and cannot find them on Cannondale's web site. That's really unfortunate that they are so uncomfortable! If you wish, I'll pass your comment along to the sales rep. for my area as I've been in touch with him today. Of course, I'll say nothing if you'd prefer.
> 
> ...


I don't know the model name but they were like $60. I got them a few years ago for Christmas. I just didn't feel like typing out Cannondale, so I abbreviated to C-Dale  Maybe they just don't work with my anatomy. Kind of like some saddles. They look really nice, but when I put them on = OUCH!

I've got lots of shorts and have only really ever had major problems with the C-Dales. If I had to choose only one pair to wear from now one, it would probably be my Santini CX bibs. But I can wear most of them without issue. BTW, I'm a guy if that makes any difference. 

If I were you, I'd ebay the brand new shorts and get some more PI's or whatever are you favorites.


----------



## deborahtesta (Jul 21, 2007)

*Thanks for your suggestion.*

Hi Lola

Thanks so much. I'll give Terry shorts a try. At this point, I'm thinking about setting up an independent review site for cycle clothing. I've learned a lot from my positing/query!

Keep'em spinning!

Deb


----------

